# I have a roseline shark that is a little aggravating...



## Michael967 (Aug 12, 2009)

I bought a roseline shark a few months ago. I have a 30 gallon tank with just two fish: the roseline shark and an angelfish. The two get along just fine.

The thing that bugs me is that the shark hates the light. It has half of it's color during the night, but when I flip the light on in the morning, it goes crazy, swims all around the tank and turns almost all grey. It calms down after a minute or two, but will always swim around in the shady areas of the tank. I've never seen it with full colors like I see them in videos on the internet, haha.

Any help? I really like this fish and would like to see it swimming around with all of it's colors sometime.


----------



## Charlie (Aug 22, 2008)

I've heard these fish can be sort of schooly, maybe he's lonely. I can't say much, since I've never had one. Maybe need more info on your tank. Does the shark have any caves or anything? What do you feed it? These could help other people answer your question better...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Roseline Sharks (Puntius denisonii) require a shoal (4 to 6, the more the merrier) in order to be comfortable, thrive and show their true colors. These fish are *very* active schoolers and prefer a planted tank with a decent current. Provide them with what they require and their colors will pop. 
Is yours a juvenile? As they mature they start to color up even more. 
These fish reach 6" as adults so I doubt a school of them would be appropiate for a 30gl. I keep nine of them and they use every single inch of a 100g tank. 
My shoal of barbs would *freak* for about one minute when the tank lights suddenly came on in the morning. For me the remedy was to time the moonlights to go on for two hours in the morning before the main lights come on. Is there a way for you to lighten up the room before turning the tank lights on?
I know how you feel about liking this fish...if I had to pick I'd say they are my favorite!

PS. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Michael967 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd like to have more of them because they are a schooling fish, but my tank is pretty small for them, like kymmie said. I used to have a rock shelter and a rock cave, but it never used them. I didn't think it got in anything like the usual sharks do. I used to have an albino rainbow shark and he OWNED that cave. It was fun to watch him circle that thing every 5 minutes to guard it, haha.

Kymmie, I've noticed that the roseline is pretty active, haha. It's all over the place. I have an aquaclear powerhead 50 and it loves to fly through the current. As for the set up, I have a piece of driftwood and 3 plants. I want to have a little free space for the angelfish to get around. He's huge.

I'm not sure how old this one is. I bought it when it was 3 inches or so and now it's about 4 inches.

My room is pretty lit up before i turn the hood on. But I don't know.

BTW, thanks for the welcome. =)


----------



## Charlie (Aug 22, 2008)

Seems like an upgrade is in order...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Kymmie's advice is quite correct. A fish that in nature lives in a shoal (group) of its own species will feel very isolated and constantly threatened on its own. It doesn't know your tank is safe, it only knows what nature has programmed into it over thousands of years, that it should be in a group to be safe. If you don't resolve this problem, it will be stressed out continually, and that leads to health problems, easy susceptibility to disease, and possibly death.

But the tank size is a concern, so, decide what you want and build around that; if it may be possible to get a larger tank, adding a couple more roseline would be OK--but bear in mind this is only a short-term solution and will cause more trouble if left long-term. Or return this fish for a smaller species of loach (they are shoaling fish and must be in a group too). Most stores will give credit when they learn your predicament.

Maintaining fish that grow large in a small environment does not work just because they are small now. As fish grow they develop internally and externally, and while the environment may limit their external growth it cannot stop their internal development, hence the health problems because of poorly-developed internal organs and immune systems. Fish forced to develop in unsuitable surroundings do not end up healthy, so it is good to know ahead and plan accordingly.

Byron.


----------



## Michael967 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I can't upgrade the tank size. I don't have any room for anything bigger than a 30.

I bought the roseline at petsmart months ago. The locally owned pet store has cheated me several times and I won't go back there, haha. There is one store I could try that trades fish all the time, I could give them a call. The owner is a pretty good guy.

The fish is cool, but it's always bugged me that it doesn't show its full colors and acts weird. I'd rather know it's flying around the tank with a school than by itself. Maybe somebody else can get it and give it a better tank? I hope so anyway.

I'll give the store a call sometime and see what they can do.

What other type of fish could I get then? All I have left now is a 6-7" tall bright yellow angelfish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Michael967 said:


> Well I can't upgrade the tank size. I don't have any room for anything bigger than a 30.
> 
> I bought the roseline at petsmart months ago. The locally owned pet store has cheated me several times and I won't go back there, haha. There is one store I could try that trades fish all the time, I could give them a call. The owner is a pretty good guy.
> 
> ...


If you want to build a tank around the angelfish, consider bottom fish like corydoras, small plecos (watch out, there are some small species 4 inches max, but many grow over 18 inches), medium-sized tetras (small ones like neons become food for angels, especially one as large as yours) of the Hyphessobrycon genus (rosy tetra, bentosi tetra, bleeding heart, black phantom...) or diamond tetras. All these are shoaling fish so a group of 5-7 of one of them plus a group of corys (5) would work.


----------



## Michael967 (Aug 12, 2009)

I know all about those plecos, haha. Those things can get huge. I like the oto catfish, but I'm sure the angelfish would bully them around. I'd like to have a couple of fish to work on any algae. I understand about the small tetras, too. I bought 12 ghost shrimp once and 3/4's of them were gone by the time I woke up. I learned quick what he could eat.

I've never looked into corys. I might check them out. I'm not really into the bigger tetras though. I actually used to have 11 harlequin rasboras. I became tired of them and sold them. They looked good though. It was always fun to feed them. That was months ago and the angelfish would bully them around sometimes.

Are there any bigger fish that would be compatible with him? I know the silver dollars could work.

BTW, thanks for helping me.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I doubt the angel would bother with the ottos; ottocinclus spend their time (all of it) grazing every surface for algae. Its the small tetras swimming around the angel that gets his instincts to eat them going, or the shrimp crawling about. But I am surmising; never kept angels with other fish (spawned a pair many years ago, none since).

If its algae eating fish you want, two other options are Farlowella acus and Rhineloricaria (whiptails). These do quite a job on algae; my three Farlowella in the 90g are constantly grazing plant leaves, and here again i suspect the angel would not bother them.

Instead of tetras then, maybe another angel for company? They too are shoaling fish by nature, so perhaps the best company would be a friend. I'll leave it for the angel experts on here to comment on this suggestion, they know more about angels than I do.

Byron.


----------



## Charlie (Aug 22, 2008)

If you want an algae eater, don't get otos. They are too difficult, and there are much easier alternatives, ie a bristlenose pleco. They can even protect themselves against the angel if worse comes to worst. Also, a farlowella is a cool catfish, they are sort of oddballs. I considered getting one at one point, but went with a pleco instead...

I would also recommend cories, but this is only because I have some. A small troupe of 4-5 would probably be ignored by the angel, and as well as this, their dorsal fin can "lock" in place if something attempts to eat them, effectively doubling their width... they are very cute and playful as well.

Silver dollars... no. If you look a little into them, their size alone is pushing it for your tank, and on top of that they are active schoolers and would in no way be happy in a 30g.

I don't know if you should add another angel to your tank. He will be stressed from switching over, and not up to the full size of your current one I would guess. So, he might get beaten up a bit...

I don't know what to tell you to get other than, "catfish"! However, I am really only knowledgeable about NA/SA fish (catfishes, cichlids and tetras!), and not so much the ones from Asia. So, there are probably a lot of choices out there, in the barb/loach category, outside of my "expertise". Good luck.


----------



## Michael967 (Aug 12, 2009)

Byron, those whiptails look pretty neat. They're a little different than the usual algae eater. I think I'd probably get the otos though, haha.

I used to have three angelfish and then two of them paired up. They constantly fought the other one, so I sold it and eventually sold the female angelfish too. I was tired of all the eggs every couple of weeks. I don't think I want another angelfish.

Charlie, I looked up the silver dollars after I posted my last message and found out they were better in schools and were pretty active... I knew then my tank was not going to work, haha. Oh well.

A lot of people have told me that corys would be perfect, but I'm not really into schooling fish anymore. I was so annoyed with my rasboras always swimming in place in a huge pack all day.

I'm pretty sure if I got another smaller style cichlid, there would be several fights a day, right?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Michael967 said:


> Byron, those whiptails look pretty neat. They're a little different than the usual algae eater. I think I'd probably get the otos though, haha.
> 
> I used to have three angelfish and then two of them paired up. They constantly fought the other one, so I sold it and eventually sold the female angelfish too. I was tired of all the eggs every couple of weeks. I don't think I want another angelfish.
> 
> ...


As someone once wrote, a cichlid is a cichlid... Personally, I would go with a group of contrasting fish, like corys, loaches 9there are some smaller and peaceful species, avoid the larger and aggressive ones) to add some quiet activity that won't stress out the angel. But I take it you want a single or maybe two largish fish to match (and be compatible with) the angel. I'm going to leave this for the angel experts to comment, as I'm so far from when I last had angels I'm not the best to be answering this question.

Byron.


----------



## rgs1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

I've never heard them refered to as Roseline Shark but the name makes sense. I've known them as Denison Barbs. Regardless the name, they are stunning fish. If I were to upgrade to a larger tank and need to stock it a small group of these wold be very high on my list to get.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure how they'd do with angels but I keep a trio of bolivian rams and they don't bother anyone in the tank and only "lightly" squabble amongst themselves. Even though they are cichlids I actually consider them a peaceful fish.  While not as colorful as the german blues they aren't as sensitive either. I think they are a great community tank cichlid. Just my 2 cents (again)


----------



## Michael967 (Aug 12, 2009)

Byron, I know what you mean. Cichlids are just blah most of the time. I haven't really seen many that I've liked, except for the Rams and those type, but you'd have to order those at the stores. A lot of people are into the Convicts, Jaguars, Flowerhorns, and Oscars, so they stock their tanks with those. I'd like to have something a little different from the angel, but most are schooling fish and like you said, I'd like to have just 2-3 fish.

rgs1975, I've heard of their names being Denison, but they're mostly called roseline barbs or roseline sharks at the fish stores around here. They're the closest things to looking like a shark that won't be territorial and bully the other fish, haha.

Hey again, Kymmie, haha. I've always thought all of the ram types have looked pretty cool, but yeah, I'm not sure how they'd get along with the angel.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I really think rams would be fine with angels. My rams are little "angels". LOL
Angels & rams occupy different stratas of the water column so no issue on territory there. I've seen my loaches bombard my rams on their quest to get to the food first and the rams simply tolerate the loaches rude behavior. :lol: If it weren't for the large fast swimming school of Denison Barbs in my tank I'd probably have some angels.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Michael967 said:


> Byron, I know what you mean. Cichlids are just blah most of the time. I haven't really seen many that I've liked, except for the Rams and those type, but you'd have to order those at the stores. A lot of people are into the Convicts, Jaguars, Flowerhorns, and Oscars, so they stock their tanks with those. I'd like to have something a little different from the angel, but most are schooling fish and like you said, I'd like to have just 2-3 fish.
> 
> rgs1975, I've heard of their names being Denison, but they're mostly called roseline barbs or roseline sharks at the fish stores around here. They're the closest things to looking like a shark that won't be territorial and bully the other fish, haha.
> 
> Hey again, Kymmie, haha. I've always thought all of the ram types have looked pretty cool, but yeah, I'm not sure how they'd get along with the angel.


Actually Michael, I was thinking along different lines. Not that cichlids are just plain fish, no--but a cichlid is by nature somewhat aggressive (more or less so depending upon a number of factors, like the species, breeding, tank conditions, etc). My intended meaning was that any cichlid is going to share this trait, generally speaking.

And as kymmie said, the Bolivian Ram is one that can be quite peaceful on its own (in my experience) or in large enough quarters so it can do its thing. This species is believed to live in isolation in their native habitat, only meeting up at spawning time, when the males behave like cichlid males towards each other.

Keeping one on its own as I have for many years, it is comical to watch it at feeding time. It primarily feeds from the substrate, so when the pellet/tablet food goes in, there it is with the many corys, aspidoras and whiptail...and the ram gets annoyed at these others barging in (corys can be very determined) and routinely pokes at them, but of course to little avail; by the time it turns around, 2 or 3 others are pecking at its tablet, so we have a repeat. Fish are fun to observe.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Doubtfully, but will the roselines do okay with a decent sized group of tiger barbs (35)?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

35 tigers in what size tank??


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

240 gallon tank


----------



## Michael967 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, okay. I didn't catch that right then, Byron. Sorry. But I get what you mean now.

Kymmie, that's funny because back when I had 11 rasboras, they owned feeding time. Each one would blast to the top and swipe a flake every couple of seconds. The angelfish would try to get one and he ended up like "What the heck?" because the rasboras would steal what he was about to go for nearly every time.

Byron, that's funny about your ram. Sounds like he loses out. I'm usually pretty busy, but sometimes I'll happen to look over at my tank and then the angelfish will notice I'm looking and swim as fast as he can to the front and stare at me. Sometimes I'll take 5-10 minutes just to sit in my chair and watch the tank. Fish are really relaxing and you can forget about all the stressful things going on in your life for a few minutes.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Bump. Anybody know if they will go well with 35 tiger barbs?


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Anybody? Am i going to have to spend the money and experiment with them?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, I'll bite.  If I had a 240 gl and a large school of both I'd be inclined to think they'd leave each other alone. Denison barbs are fast speedy fish (hence their other name, torpedo barbs) and are nearly twice the size of the tigers, so I think it would be okay. Anyone else?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Denison barbs in my neck of the woods are too pricey for me to try such an expieriment. Cherry barbs,now that ,,I would risk. But with the tanks Yipee lists, perhaps the fish could be moved if things didn't work out.
I shudder at the thought of trying to catch either in a 240 gal tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

No kidding. To catch either you'd have to break the tank apart, drain the water down to a few inches and have a huge net. Good luck trying to weed out the tigers from the Denisons. It's unreal how fast and how high Denison's can jump. Cherry barbs are a much better idea.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, and gals. I've been looking through my stocking lists and I knew i was missing something, i just hadn't pinpointed it. One day i remembered about the denison/torpedo barbs. They seem like the perfect fit for what i am after. They seem like, from what i have read, that they will work. The tigers in a pack of 35 should stay amongst themselves pretty well. The denisons are peaceful enough to not disturb anybody, but quick enough to stay away and hold their own if needed. At least, from what i have read. I plan on taking the plunge and giving it a try. The denisons seem like exactly what i was missing. With them in the stocking list, everything seems complete. As always, i will have a backup tank and more than willing to rehome if needed. And yes, catching anything with speed and agility will be quite the handful in a 240 gallon tank, but it's part of the experience. 8)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Make sure to post pics! There's nothing I enjoy more than a large school of Denison's cruising in school. They are incredibly peaceful, I can personally vouch for that. Looking forward to seeing your tank fully stocked. Good times! :-D


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm just looking forward to having the tank set up the way i want it. I have a long ways to go.

What size shoal should i get?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What else are you planning on stocking it with besides 35 tigers and Denison Barbs?
If just tigers and Denisons I'd do a school of 18 Denisons.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

35 tiger barbs (mixed)
2 BN pleco
1-2 red tail sharks
1 rainbow shark
3-4 Ctenopoma acutirostre
6-10 cories (probably pandas)
? roselines

The numbers aren't concrete yet. I'm not even positive about the fish list yet. It's going to be a huge experiment and requires a lot of adding the right fish at the right time. The Ctenopoma acutirostre will be the last to be added, the sharks second to last - and yes, there will be lots of division in the tank to break up their territories. I assume this isn't overstocked.

I will be running at least 2 large canisters and at least two large HOB. And i wouldn't be surprised in the least to end up with more filtration than that.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

anybody have any opinions on how many i should add?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Of which fish??


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

The roselines :lol:

I listed the other stock i hope to keep. I'm just not sure how many roselines to get.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

As many as you can afford ;-) I'd get at least nine.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Money isn't an issue :BIGcha-ching:

It all comes down to how many will fit without overstocking things.


----------

